#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  有關版主任命.

## Wolfy

我來登記應徵心情廣場暨談天說地 
的版主. (其實第一志願是圖片分享區的說XD)

雖然說是招募版主...
可是是否也要有所甄選呢？
比方說至少要2個候選人以上. 然後來投票之類的.

此外...一個人是否可以兼任【煦風草原】中最多幾個版主有沒有規定呢？

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前考慮到報名者可能不多, 因此採取先登記先入選的方式
一個人可以兼任幾個版主並沒有規定, 視其能力(由站長)決定
比方說你目前已經有兩個專題討論版了, 但是這個版看似合乎你的專長
就可以再交給你一個 
圖片版的現任版主表示這是會影響走向的重要版面, 目前不考慮共管或交接

----------

